# Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata; Trio No. 2



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Marie-Elisabeth Hecker / Martin Helmchen / Antje Weithaas
Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata; Trio No. 2

Release Date November 17, 2017
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Playtime
1:13:17

3.5


----------

